# Car insurance



## Smurkers (Mar 1, 2016)

Does anyone know of an insurance company in the US that will accept the proof of no claims in the UK and therefore save lots on car insurance in the US?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

little chance ... although they may claim an allowance .. there is not ...
you start at the bottom 

I hAD TO MARRY MY INURANCE AGENT TO FIND THE TRUTH


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

The driving is on the opposite side of the road, after all. The U.S. insurance company might want to _raise_ your rates if you have a U.K. driving record.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

What I have heard over time is that using a broker sometimes brings a small discount. Google is your friend finding a local one.


----------



## HoneyEmmet (Mar 11, 2016)

If the car owner only has liability insurance then it might not be necessary to take out a policy at a higher level, a local insurance broker will certainly help.


----------



## gabrielle.rousselov (Mar 15, 2016)

You can find so many changes inside insurance companies that it's wise to revisit the policy. The tips were great in regards to the deductibles and Now i'm wondering if a number of the localities offer totally free driving defensive classes in a number of the high schools. That you will find a savings at the same time. You do must check with your business to see should they will accept and reduce your rates if an individual go to one of these brilliant classes, otherwise you're wasting your time and energy and money.


----------



## LionelHardesty (Feb 17, 2016)

*Car*

ya is there little bit chance first you revisit the policy and find local insurance agent will certainly help the truth.l.......


----------



## HoneyEmmet (Mar 11, 2016)

Look around to get the best deal and make sure your car make and model is covered by the policy , very important especially if you are driving a car that is not made in the UK. You can find in this honest ranking the best car insurance in the usa with real comments, you can get an idea


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

HoneyEmmet said:


> Look around to get the best deal and make sure your car make and model is covered by the policy , very important especially if you are driving a car that is not made in the UK. You can find in this honest ranking the best car insurance in the usa with real comments, you can get an idea


What impact has Made in the UK on the price of car insurance in the US?


----------



## HoneyEmmet (Mar 11, 2016)

twostep said:


> What impact has Made in the UK on the price of car insurance in the US?


They try to not encourage big competitors to enter the usa, and the opposite is true, UK insurance impose high rates on american cars... Dont believe me ? read this article about Insurance quotes for American cars :juggle:


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Um, American cars in the UK are actually a safety hazard - if only because the steering wheel is on the "wrong" side. Also much harder to get parts when needed. It's pretty logical that insurance in the UK should be much higher on American cars.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## HoneyEmmet (Mar 11, 2016)

Bevdeforges said:


> Um, American cars in the UK are actually a safety hazard - if only because the steering wheel is on the "wrong" side. Also much harder to get parts when needed. It's pretty logical that insurance in the UK should be much higher on American cars.
> Cheers,
> Bev


it's not the case in India, Australia and Southern Africa, knowing that they have the steering wheel in the "right" side :confused2: , it s just about competition, like what Apple do to Samsung, the South Korean phone is not allowed in USA


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

I'm sure that when Bev refers to the 'wrong' side, she means the side that is different to all the other cars, not that 'left' is wrong or 'right' is wrong.

You mention three countries that have right hand drive. I can't speak for all three, but in Australia you generally cannot drive a left hand drive car. Fortunately. There are some exceptions.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

What I was referring to was a car that has the steering wheel on the "wrong" side for the driving convention in the country in which you are trying to register the car. Does that make sense?
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Tertiary (Apr 13, 2016)

BBCWatcher said:


> The driving is on the opposite side of the road, after all. The U.S. insurance company might want to _raise_ your rates if you have a U.K. driving record.


lol ... as ridiculous as that sounds, it really wouldn't surprise me.


----------

